# Favorite series



## Violanthe (Aug 12, 2007)

What are you favorite series of books? Whether episodic stories or a sweeping, unified trilogy, what literary series would you most recommend?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 13, 2007)

Favorite? *checks bookcase* I need to read more books. Garn. The Star Wars series was fun, but the many different authors made for some achingly cool books versus some that I would rather not recall. Tolkien type stories aren't too bad, but I can't call them my favorite, since they are liked by too many others.  Also, nobody takes that recommendation seriously. Either they read it a long time ago, or they wouldn't be into it. The Ender series was fun. None of the stuff on Earth with the boring wars and politics, though. *falls asleep* I would readily recommend those. How's about I merely go with Greek mythology? Sort of a series, yes? Many different stories to recommend to many different tastes?


----------



## Mike (Aug 15, 2007)

The original Conan short stories, originally collected in eight books, now collected in three, comes to mind. I would malso reccomend looking at Michael Moorcock's six-book Elric series--though only the first and last are novels, the ones in-between are made up of three short stories each.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 23, 2007)

I would have to say *The Black Company* series by _Glen Cook_.
I'm re-reading the series, and have sent several individual paperback to our soldiers in Afghanistan & Iraq.

I used to recommend *Lord of the Rings* but the story has been compromised by the monitarily successful Peter Jackson movie trilogy.


----------



## Violanthe (Aug 27, 2007)

I would agree on the Ender Series. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 23, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Favorite? *checks bookcase* I need to read more books. Garn. The Star Wars series was fun, but the many different authors made for some achingly cool books versus some that I would rather not recall. Tolkien type stories aren't too bad, but I can't call them my favorite, since they are liked by too many others.  Also, nobody takes that recommendation seriously. Either they read it a long time ago, or they wouldn't be into it. * The Ender series* was fun. None of the stuff on Earth with the boring wars and politics, though. *falls asleep* I would readily recommend those. How's about I merely go with Greek mythology? Sort of a series, yes? Many different stories to recommend to many different tastes?




And I feel very proud since I was the one that egged you about it. 

However, I actually enjoyed the Earth affairs (wars and politics) as much as the Space affairs. My favorite book in the Ender's Game series is Xenocide, and for the Ender's Shadow series it's Shadow Puppets. I also have the Earthfall series (which you may want to check out, T ), and a few more books written by Orson Scott Card - who is now my favorite author. So I guess that can be called a collection, no?

I also have the complete His Dark Materials Trilogy collection, but it's not a favorite of mine since Pullman has left the story hanging at a most deliriously annoying point that unless he publishes the next installment soon and make it better than the first three by answering many if not all the questions left hanging, I would put him in the Robert Jordan portion of the my bookshelf for good.

I also have the Robert Langdon series from Dan Brown. I say it's a series because he is writing a third book starring the same character. That's one of my favorites, too.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord of the Rings can be viewed as a trilogy or a whole and I prefer the whole, but I thought I'd still list it.
Narnia, obviously.

When I was younger I took a lot of pleasure in Lloyd Alexander who wrote a number of series: Westmark, Prydia, and Vesper Holly being the three I remember. 

Then Artemis Fowl . . . the Bartimaus Trilogy . . . Mary Poppins, the various Musketeer books by Dumas . . . 

There are a lot of series I like.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 24, 2008)

I enjoyed the Bartimaus trilogy, and I am still not over the ending. That was a shocker. Other series that I've read and like include A song of Ice and Fire, plus a number of books in Arthurian literature. All that is coming off the top of my head, but unfortunately, I haven't read any book(s) in a while (except textbooks).


----------



## Illuin (Jul 24, 2008)

> _I used to recommend *Lord of the Rings* but the story has been compromised by the monitarily successful Peter Jackson movie trilogy_.


 
I don’t agree. The movies were great. Also, even if I didn't like the movies, that fact that movies were made shouldn’t even be an issue. Everybody knows the golden rule: *A book is ALWAYS at least ten times better than its movie, no matter how good the movie is*. So keep recommending _The Lord of the Rings_, because it’s very likely that more than 99% of all people have yet to experience the greatest book ever written .


----------



## Persephone (Jul 24, 2008)

Illuin said:


> I don’t agree. The movies were great. Also, even if I didn't like the movies, that fact that movies were made shouldn’t even be an issue. Everybody knows the golden rule: *A book is ALWAYS at least ten times better than its movie, no matter how good the movie is*. So keep recommending _The Lord of the Rings_, because it’s very likely that more than 99% of all people have yet to experience the greatest book ever written .



I agree, to a degree, that the book is always better than the movie version. Except for the case of Narnia. I actually enjoyed the movies better than the books.


----------



## nodnarb (Jul 28, 2008)

i liked the halo books...but that may just be because i loved the games too much


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2008)

On the subject of game inspired fiction, I picked up the "Myst Reader," three stories/novellas based on the characters of the Myst computer games and I was actually pleasantly surprised. I'm a big fan of Riven and Myst Exile (I got a little bit bored with the original Myst and I'm currently stuck in one place on Myst:Revelations despite using a walk through on the puzzle and doing everything it said. I'm beginning to think I've got a bugged copy.)


----------



## Illuin (Jul 29, 2008)

Uh oh .....Ok; I admit, I'm kind of on the cusp of this gaming thing (grew up with Pong and early Atari). But _Myst_ (especially _Riven_....well actually mainly_ Riven_) is absolutely sacred to me (even now). Was mesmerized beyond belief! Just brilliant….catches his breath......


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 30, 2008)

Riven is probably the best of the four. Exile had an intriguing story line and some very interesting puzzles . . . it was easier to figure out Exile simply from logic. Some of the clues in Riven were so subtle. The whole thing depended on having a memory like a trap. I took extensive notes and I still ended up going back and solving some puzzles just by guess work. 

I love how much reading you have to do in those games. Everyone keeps journals.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2008)

Speaking of serieses... I bought the first book of the Abhorsen trilogy. Has anyone else read this series? What do you guys think of it. I'm still finishing Sabriel, but it looks promising.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh. I just finished reading that series, since the Firawyn person recommended it to me. Sabriel is my favorite, but the others aren't overly horrible or anything. I got some good ideas for necromantic characters from it.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Huh. I just finished reading that series, since the Firawyn person recommended it to me. Sabriel is my favorite, but the others aren't overly horrible or anything. I got some good ideas for necromantic characters from it.




Yeah, I like Sarbiel so far. Will have to look for the other two in Booksale.


----------

